# Medical Clinic in Chetumal



## YellowRoadOz (May 1, 2016)

My husband and I will be visiting the Quintana Roo area exploring living options there. Does anyone have information on Clinica Carranza in Chetumal? I get visco injections in both knees and would like to have some information on possible treatment options if I should need them while we are visting the area. Thanks!


----------



## MisterB266 (May 17, 2016)

I've been to Clinica Carranza, and am satisfied with them. I don't know about your requirements, but I'd guess that you can get the injections there.


----------



## YellowRoadOz (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I have tried to contact them via email through the contact form on the website, but so far no luck. Sent the emails both in english and spanish. Any language problems in your encounters with them?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

YellowRoadOz said:


> Thanks for the info. I have tried to contact them via email through the contact form on the website, but so far no luck. Sent the emails both in english and spanish. Any language problems in your encounters with them?


It is pretty common for companies to be unresponsive to email, even when they list their address prominently on their web sites. At least, that is my experience in Mexico.


----------



## YellowRoadOz (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info! That is good to know.


----------



## MisterB266 (May 17, 2016)

YellowRoadOz said:


> Thanks for the info. I have tried to contact them via email through the contact form on the website, but so far no luck. Sent the emails both in english and spanish. Any language problems in your encounters with them?


The doctor I saw spoke English very well, but his receptionist didn't. He also never replied to any emails I sent him.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Failure to respond to e-mail in Mexico is almost universal; as is returning phone calls. It is a “face to face“ country, where smiles, inquiries into the health and welfare of extended families, handshakes and hugs between acquaintances must precede the business part of the discussion....er: conversation.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Failure to respond to e-mail in Mexico is almost universal; as is returning phone calls. It is a “face to face“ country, where smiles, inquiries into the health and welfare of extended families, handshakes and hugs between acquaintances must precede the business part of the discussion....er: conversation.


Recently it is the free smart phone application "WhatsApp" that is used now. Private people and small to médium sized businesses use it all the time now.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Recently it is the free smart phone application "WhatsApp" that is used now. Private people and small to médium sized businesses use it all the time now.


The only problem I have with WhatsApp is that you have to give it access to all of your contacts to use it. As far as I can tell the App will not allow you to just type in the phone number of the person you wish to text. I refuse to give it my whole contact list, so I can only use it to reply to messages. I cannot initiate a message exchange with it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We remain among the diminishing multitude lacking smart phones. We who are visually impaired will never have one, continuing to struggle with a 21.5 inch screen. Even a laptop is too small now.
Then, there are those who will never spend the big bucks for a smart phone, but will continue to visit cybers or a public place with WIFI if they have a more economical device.
That said, I do not have a cell-phone either. They are even smaller. But, I can still answer my desk phone or check my e-mail.


----------



## YellowRoadOz (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the information, I will try to contact them by phone and see if I can speak with someone directly, and go from there.


----------



## YellowRoadOz (May 1, 2016)

I am glad that you explained the 'face to face' aspect of interacting with the staff at the clinic. It's very helpful to learn more about the culture, and I am glad that you shared that with me. I am hoping to learn more about the customs as I am learning the language so that our visit is enjoyable. Again, thanks for your insight!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> The only problem I have with WhatsApp is that you have to give it access to all of your contacts to use it. As far as I can tell the App will not allow you to just type in the phone number of the person you wish to text. I refuse to give it my whole contact list, so I can only use it to reply to messages. I cannot initiate a message exchange with it.


I agree with your concern regarding "over sharing" of personal information with apps, but given that the vast majority of my contacts are already using WhatsApp, I finally gave in. It has been really useful, especially with family and friends spread across a few continents. The ability to create groups has also been helpful with keeping in contact with my husband's extended family. If there is information to share with the entire family, it's a single WhatsApp message and out it goes to the whole familia. All members of the group can do the same, so we all stay in closer contact these days. We can see pictures of new babies right away - picture taken with smartphone when baby is minutes old and out it goes to the whole family. I know there are downsides to the pervasiveness of social media and these kinds of apps (make sure that holding and cuddling your newborn is more important than messaging everyone), but there are also benefits.


----------

